# Working terriers



## bigdaddy

whats the best breed of terrier to work for ratting etc ?


----------



## hawksport

Patterdales, Plummers, JRTs, Borders


----------



## beltabout

Sporting Lucas Terriers, not that I am biased :thumbup:

If getting a border make sure it is from working stock these have become so popular as a pet that many strains have no instinct in them I have a friend who has two and they never even notices a rat walking up a track in front of them and when mine had completed their duties they showed no interest in the rat, quite shocking really.

Patterdales, Plummers, JRTs, all great but if they get into rats they will all go to ground and they will all face large mammals without any problem.


----------



## bigdaddy

cheers guys :thumbup:


----------



## stick

depends on quarry. for rats, the plummer will come into its own, though others will do just as well. for bunnies you'll want something leggy and quick like a bedlington (or beddy cross whippet is a good'un). and for foxy, you'll be wanting a patterdale.


----------



## bigdaddy

stick said:


> depends on quarry. for rats, the plummer will come into its own, though others will do just as well. for bunnies you'll want something leggy and quick like a bedlington (or beddy cross whippet is a good'un). and for foxy, you'll be wanting a patterdale.


cheers mate never really thought of the wippet or wippet x have always been more of a terrier man


----------



## hawksport

There are quite a few of the Manchester Terier people that still work their dogs


----------



## bigdaddy

see still got lots to learn this is some thing i have wanted to do for a while and just want do the home work so to speak before i get the dog


----------



## Patterdale_lover

What quarry are you wanting to hunt and why? (I'm not judging you, just getting an outline)


----------



## bigdaddy

rats and rabbits mainly because i get permisson to go on the farm land from local farms who are happy for me to remove them they are happy as they aint paying out and i will be happy as its some thing i want to do plus rabbit stew :thumbup:


----------



## Patterdale_lover

bigdaddy said:


> rats and rabbits mainly because i get permisson to go on the farm land from local farms who are happy for me to remove them they are happy as they aint paying out and i will be happy as its some thing i want to do plus rabbit stew :thumbup:


Plummers and Patts sounds like you're ideal then. Be warned with taking on either though, little hard nuts through and through need ALOT of training and ALOT of work. If you want a bit of a softer option then the Border terrier is a good dog.


----------



## bigdaddy

cheers i have no problem with the training just want the breed that will do the job the best :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport

We have just had a Patterdale puppy join training. I'll get some better pics sometime.


----------



## bigdaddy

looks a little cracker:thumbup:


----------



## Patterdale_lover

bigdaddy said:


> cheers i have no problem with the training just want the breed that will do the job the best :thumbup:


They all do the job if you get it right, but you also gotta think about other things like family situation, space, time you can dedicate to the dog etc. etc. to narrow it down. I must say I'm not as clued up on Plummers or Borders as I am Patts, and it's obvious you should do your research with any breed but if you're thinking of a Patt research....then research again


----------



## bigdaddy

i will dont worry about that hence asking which would best so i can have a look in to them my grandad use to work lurchers and he had a jrt aswell so i have help on hand with training etc as i have never trained a working dog on pets so this will all be new to me but looking forward to it


----------



## Patterdale_lover

bigdaddy said:


> i will dont worry about that hence asking which would best so i can have a look in to them my grandad use to work lurchers and he had a jrt aswell so i have help on hand with training etc as i have never trained a working dog on pets so this will all be new to me but looking forward to it


I'm quite tempted to say a softer working dog would be better for you at this moment in time. Not because I don't think you're capable but purely because they would a) Match your situation better b) Are easier for novices  Good luck in whatever you decide though mate. If you do opt for a Patt my inbox is open for any questions


----------



## bigdaddy

nice one cheers


----------



## terriermaid

could set you up with a nice beddy /whippet :thumbup: why dont you come to the game fair next weekend and have a chat to the working guys ,you may find something in your area


----------



## bigdaddy

what show is that and where is it held?


----------



## terriermaid

westcountry game fair at shepton mallet


----------



## bigdaddy

no didnt no that was on that aint to far from either will try and get there if i can


----------



## Guest

beltabout said:


> If getting a border make sure it is from working stock these have become so popular as a pet that many strains have no instinct in them I have a friend who has two and they never even notices a rat walking up a track in front of them and when mine had completed their duties they showed no interest in the rat, quite shocking really.


Hey just like the GSD's what get stolen from their own back gardens 

So called "good" breeders ruining breeds! but they do come with 6 weeks insurance, de-flea'd and some other rubbish I cant remember right now


----------



## bigdaddy

terriermaid said:


> could set you up with a nice beddy /whippet :thumbup: why dont you come to the game fair next weekend and have a chat to the working guys ,you may find something in your area


what dose that croos look like? sorry cant picture one


----------



## terriermaid

a hairy whippet lol there blue rough coated about 17" tts


----------



## stick

beddy x whippet would make a fab rabbit dog. 

not seen one ratting though, id say was too much of a runner and not scampy enough but then as i say, ive not seen one working to rats


----------



## bigdaddy

will defo look in to them


----------



## stick

have also pm'd you too bigdaddy


----------



## bigdaddy

stick said:


> have also pm'd you too bigdaddy


aint got no pm in the inbox:confused1:


----------



## beltabout

If its rabbits, terriers are good but a net and ferrets are more effective at keeping numbers down. Or a long net, and for rats one terrier will not make that much of a dent in the numbers.

I think for rats you need a pack and for rabbits you need a net.

For me the terrier is an extra bit of the essential kit. Do you have some mates local with experience and ground you could spend some time with with also I agree if you have never trained a terrier you have no right to call yourself a dog trainer!!!!!!!! They are a different league, especially if they are going to ground! If they are get yourself a spade! and some good boots you'll need 'em.

A good family terrier is the Sporting Lucas (I am bias but they are great) I know of a potential litter or two due in Dorset!


----------



## hawksport

If anyone would like a copy of Hunt and Working Terriers by Captain Jocelyn M Lucas MC I have one that can be collected at Crufts


----------



## beltabout

hawksport said:


> If anyone would like a copy of Hunt and Working Terriers by Captain Jocelyn M Lucas MC I have one that can be collected at Crufts


See it's destiny, Jocelyn Lucas, who did all the work developing the Lucas terrier and then its natural progression the Sporting Lucas Terrier.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

I work my Staffy x whippet on rats and rabbits.

He has the stamina of the staff, the willingness to learn as the staff, yet the speed and vigilance of the whippet.

Plus with his markings you can hardly see any scars


----------



## bellabrownn

The Bedlington is another of the northern terriers, allthough most are K.C. registered and do not work .They are a shadow of the original Bedlingtons that was supposed to have been a real deamon to work.


----------



## shortbackandsides

my patterdale bitch is a great brusher,she also retrieves from brambles and water!! she will bring back to me also,my border x terrier is also great at brushing,she will retrive sometimes but if they both get hold of the same bird it usually turns into tug of war and a very mangled bird


----------



## paulk73

i have a plummer terrier, that i work regular to rats. he loves it, never seen a better breed of dog for ratting. in the past ive had, pats and jrts but nothing comes close for stamina, nose and alertness. not to mention willingness to please. these little tykes take some beating in the ratting stakes.










my dog eli. not sure of the rules on this forum so wont post pics with quarry.


----------

